# 2017 Subaru WRX STI | 19" STR Wheels Titanium Finish | Deep Concave | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2017 Subaru WRX STI | 19" STR Wheels Titanium Finish | Deep Concave | AudioCityUsa*


This 2017 Subaru WRX STI owner wanted a new set of Subaru Wheels with a deep concave, so we went with a set of 19" STR Wheels 607 in a titanium Finish. Wheel and tire set up is 19x8.5 & 19x10 wrapped with 225-35-19 & 255-30-19 Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MEXdrm


__
https://flic.kr/p/MEXdrm
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LLuLrh


__
https://flic.kr/p/LLuLrh
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MxUTKW


__
https://flic.kr/p/MxUTKW
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MHYMZx


__
https://flic.kr/p/MHYMZx
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

